# AVG vs. BitDefender vs. Avira vs. Kaspersky -> wer bremst am wenigsten?



## HTS (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

da F-Secure definitiv zu viel Ressourcen verschlingt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer alternativen Internet Security Suite für einen alten PC mit 56k-Modem.
Hat jemand Informationen darüber, welche der genannten Suiten den Rechner am wenigsten ausbremst? 

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2008)

Du sagst "für einen alten PC mit 56k-Modem". Also sollte es ein Antiviren Programm sein wo die Update Pakete recht klein sind.
Wie es bei BitDefender und Kaspersky aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen(noch nie benutzt). 
Bei Avira gibt es sehr oft große Update Pakete, also eigentlich auch nicht zu empfehlen für ein Rechner mit 56K Modem.
Was ich aber ganz genau weiß, das die Update Pakete bei Avast(Avast 4 Home Edition) recht klein sind. Dieses benutze ich zb., weil ich noch mit ISDN im I-Net unterwegs bin(da bei mir in der Gegend kein DSL anliegt). Jetzt zwar mit einer 128K ISDN-Flat, aber als ich noch mit 64K unterwegs war und Avira benutzt habe, gab es ständig massige Verbindungseinbrüche wenn es Updates von Avira gab.


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Mai 2008)

Avira würde ich sagen, der bekommt auch bei AV-Comparatives immer ein "fast".
Siehe z.B. Retrospective Test November 2007 (der letzte Test mit Heuristik).
Allerdings sollte man die Heuristik etwas einbremsen, im Normalmode findet die recht viele False Positives.

Ich hab bisher immer Avira-free installiert und es hat sich noch niemand beschwert ob des Speeds. Außerdem bootet damit das System schneller als z.B. mit Norton oder Kaspersky.

BTW: Gestern hab ich in Caschy's Blog was entdeckt:
AVIRA AntiVir Splash Screen und Werbung deaktivieren | Caschys Blog
Free-Version ohne Werbung.


----------



## HTS (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die Größe der Update-Pakete hatte ich ganz vergessen, kleine Pakete wären natürlich sehr gut. Neben AV sollte auch eine brauchbare Firewall dabei sein, denn ein Router ist nicht vorhanden. Anti-Spyware/-Malware wäre gut, Anti-Spam ist nicht zwingend nötig.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## kmf (20. Mai 2008)

Eine Suite mit dem nachweislich günstigstem Ressourcenverbrauch kommt von Panda. Allerdings find ich die recht teuer.
Ich selbst hab den Bitdefender im Einsatz und bin da auch Betatester. Hab derzeit Bitdefender 2009 drin. Der hat gerade für Zocker einige recht brauchbare Schmankerl.


----------



## Falk (21. Mai 2008)

https://www.eset.de/produkte/eset-smart-security/

Eset bietet jetzt neben NOD32 auch eine Komplett-Lösung, die recht flott ist und sich auf das wesentliche Beschränkt.


----------



## HTS (21. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. ESET ist mir bisher völlig unbekannt (im Gegensatz zu NOD32), klingt aber auch ganz gut...


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Mai 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. ESET ist mir bisher völlig unbekannt (im Gegensatz zu NOD32), klingt aber auch ganz gut...



Eset ist der Hersteller, Nod32 das Produkt. Und seit einiger Zeit haben die halt auch eine Komplett-suite, genau wie Avira, Kaspersky, Norton, sprich alle. 

Und ja, Nod32 zählt neben Antivir zu den schnellsten und genügsamsten Scannern, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## HTS (21. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie hatte ich es so verstanden, dass ESET NOD32 "nur" vertreibt und nun zusätzlich auch was eigenes hat 


Hab mir auf jeden Fall mal die Testversion gezogen und werde sie auf besagtem Rechner testen.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2008)

Was sagt ihr zu dem gamer bitdefender? lohnt der sich oder soll ich mein avira antivirus behalten?


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2008)

Ich nutze Bitdefender Internet Security 2008, wo man auf den Gaming Modus umschalten kann. Merke dabei aber keinerlei Unterschied. Vorteil soll hier sein, dass in dem Modus keine Fenster aufgehen oder Updates gezogen werden usw. Der Recourcenverbrauch ist bei Bitdefender eh recht niedrig, von daher hatte ich noch nie mit zu viel Last zu kämpfen.

Bitdefender Internet Security ist mein Favorit, weil es auch optisch eine sehr kompakte Suite mit vollem Funktionsumfang ist. Ich mag es halt nicht, wenn mehrere Einzelprodukte (Virenscanner, Firewall, ...) auf dem Rechner sind.

Du solltest deinen Wechsel davon abhängig machen, ob dir eine komplette Suite wichtig ist. Wenn ja, finde ich Bitdefender mit 59 Euro für eine 2-jahres-Lizenz recht günstig.

EDIT:
Habe mich bei der Version verschrieben ...nutze ja nach kostenlosem Upgrade jetzt Bitdefender Internet Security 2008  Korrigiert.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2008)

BitDefender Total Security 2008? BitDefender GameSafe?


----------



## el barto (2. August 2008)

Hab selber schon etwas länger Kapsersky und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Updates gehen recht schnell (beim Systemstart ohne das man was merkt) ham aber auch DSL (2000 ) bei modem is ja nochmal ne eckchen langsamer 

Da gibs auch sonne Art Spielmodus allerdings bezieht sich der auf den Ping. 

Hab aber auch mal versuch das Programm auf älteren Rechnern zu installiern ( von meinen Eltern ) Und da ging dann nix mehr weil der Speicherverbaruch recht hoch is und bei 256Ram und XP lief dann wirklich gar nix mehr...hat minuten zum hochfaren gebaraucht und so.

Auf meiner Kiste hingen merk ich gar nix und hab auch keinen Unterschied bei der Spieleleistung. is egal obs an oder aus is die fps sind immer fast gleich.


----------



## chosen (3. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> BitDefender Total Security 2008? BitDefender GameSafe?


Du kannst doch auf die Seite und dir mal die Testversionen laden.


Ansonsten sind hier ja schon gute Komplettlösungen genannt worden und ergänzend kann man noch Trend Micro und GData empfehlen.


----------



## razerman666 (25. Oktober 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da F-Secure definitiv zu viel Ressourcen verschlingt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer alternativen Internet Security Suite für einen alten PC mit 56k-Modem.
> Hat jemand Informationen darüber, welche der genannten Suiten den Rechner am wenigsten ausbremst?
> ...



Hallo, versuch´s doch mal mit Kaspersky Internet Security, die kommt auf alle meinen Rechnern zu Einsatz, vom Sockel A,754 bis Core 2 Duo. Und die läuft wirklich gut. ALternativ kannst du ja ein paar 30 Tage Testversionen runterladen und diese dann mit deinen System testen. Kleiner Tip: "Bitdefender"


----------

